# Bigfoot caught on a trail camera?



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

What do you think? real? hoax? some other kind of animal (dog, bear, monkey)?



















One can read more about the photos and speculation here: 
http://bfro.net/avevid/jacobs/jacobs_photos.asp


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

That is some freaky stuff... i cant say its a hoax because i have personally had some weird stuff happen in the woods when i was hunting in South Eastern Oklahoma. I have had stuff happen that will make the hair stand up on the back of your neck!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Probably some of those monkeys that escaped in South Texas a few years back. I didnt read where the pictures came from. I read OK Penn. I still say monkey

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Wheres the big foot? looks small to me


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Probably some of those monkeys that escaped in South Texas a few years back. I didnt read where the pictures came from. I read OK Penn. I still say monkey
> 
> Charlie


Bigfoot is a primate......


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

go to the attached site. it says it is a juvenile


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

A fictional prop in the Jack Links comercial LOL



Kody Emmert said:


> Bigfoot is a primate......


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I been tellin' ya'll but no, you wooden lissen. All acause of globul warmin too.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

el chupacabra


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Chuck Norris without his shirt on ????


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I was wondering, I thought the knuckle dragging was a dead give away



Muddskipper said:


> Chuck Norris without his shirt on ????


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

looks like a big monkey to me...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Who cares what it is. Someone shoot the darn thing and let A&M figure it out. Chances are they will say it is one of our ancestors. Likely the cause of arthritis, anthrax, lime disease, road rage and buck fever. All because it infected the human gene pool at a time when we were particularly vulnerable to calamities of a different order.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

A large drop net with a bunch of bananas under it should do the trick.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Ya'll are all fools.....ya'll can't tell thats one of them danged ol *BLACK PANTHERS*




_You know someone had to say it._


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Chester Moore will be all over this one, if he isn't already. 

I say it is Chuck Norris with his 5 oclock scruff.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That chimp is going to freeze his but off come winter time up there,lol! Tell me that that thing wouldn't scare the hell out of you while you were sitting in your stand and it climbed in with you!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey that there is my uncle Bobby Ray just out checking his still. He's a wearin' that new coat aunt Maggie got him for Christmas last year. He ain't gonna like someone up huntin that close to his still, might be some trouble.

Really, who knows. There are things out there that no one can explain so if it's bigfoot he had better got his winter coat in soon cause it's suppose to be a cold winter.......LOL


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

dang it! the boggy creek monster does exist.... I guess I will have to start carrying a flashlight again....


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Another pic of Big Foot.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

a .270 oughta do the trick


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

ha! that's hillarious.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Wonder if he's got enough brass to climb in his stand before daylight ??


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Ya'll know this is a hoax, right. There is no big foot or a skeleton of one locked in a death grip with the skeleton of a black panther would have been found by now.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Hillary Clinton?????????


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

activescrape said:


> Ya'll know this is a hoax, right. There is no big foot or a skeleton of one locked in a death grip with the skeleton of a black panther would have been found by now.


Nope we just ain't found their graveyard yet........................:biggrin:


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

It doesn't look all that tasty, but we know about judging a book by its cover..I couldn't shoot it unless it attacked me, heck it looks too much like Walter the Chimp.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks like Robin Williams to me


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it's a monkey mooning at the camera.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

definitley a Bigfoot....looks like he's stretching out the hammies....or maybe cleaning his toes


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

A skinny sick bear...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

That looks like a Manbearpig, or perhaps a monkeyfishfrog.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Bigfoot*

Its a baby bigfoot. Be cafeful you do not disturb it when going to or from your blind in the dark or Momma and Daddy Bigfoot will get you.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Hmmmm...I am going to be a little cynical here. Is the camera that poor of quality that it couldn't take a clear picture? Is it a coincidence that it is fuzzy? Can't really get a clear picture. I am not an expert at all on cameras but I have seen quite a few game cam shots that were pretty clear. Also, no headshots taken. The only pictures taken were with the "beast" head obscured. Is that a coincidence too? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Anybody good with photochopping, shopping, whatever, could have created this pic. It's a chimp.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Should of used a Cuddeback...lol


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

This could start a whole new market in attractants. 100% Big foot hormones.

Would you really want to share your stand with a Horny Bigfoot?

OK fess up, some of you guys probably already have.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> That looks like a Manbearpig


We need to contact Al Gore immediately!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> That looks like a Manbearpig, or perhaps a monkeyfishfrog.


monkeyfishfrog.....I LOVE that clip! A buddy of mine sent it to me in an email and it cracks me up everytime I watch it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know what it is but that second pic is disturbing to say the least.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't know what it is but that second pic is disturbing to say the least.


Shoot, if I could do that I'd never leave the house!:dance:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

"downward facing dog"


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> Chuck Norris without his shirt on ????


MAN I ALMOST SPIT MY COFFE ALL OVER MY DESK!!!!!!GREENIE!


----------



## first_time_salty (Oct 22, 2007)

bowed up said:


> a .270 oughta do the trick


I think I would swap the camera for a "One Eyed Dog" and my trusty 30-06 and put another notch on the stock under CRITTERS:tongue:


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Sheeesh.......You guys are blind.
Thats Lulu from the Jetty Shack in Surfside.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't know what it is but that second pic is disturbing to say the least.


He only does that because he can!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like I will be packing my 357 with me on the way to the bow stand this weekend, oh and a bright flashlight


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats the 357 for? you got a bow?



HOAhunter4life said:


> Looks like I will be packing my 357 with me on the way to the bow stand this weekend, oh and a bright flashlight


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

i say chimp


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like it was gonna lick his butt.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

That was me at the deer lease last weekend after finishing off a bottle of Crown. If nothing else it is a resemblance of how I felt the next morning.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Probably Chester Moore, after a few too many Shroons ???


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Why would you copyright those two photos? It appears to be a chimpanse.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

im a believer...maybe


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Made a believer outta me!! WOW Spooky!!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You know we are catching fish in underground caverns and the depths of the oceans from time to time that were long thought to be extinct,,,,,,,,,,so I say it is possible to have a creature what am appear from out of nowhere from time to time,wouldn't it be terrible if one were to shoot the only living male out of a small group and their species would then be doomed?I would only kill one in self defense,,,,,,,I don't know if I believe or not but it is very possible.

dick


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

crossing the line cajun!


----------

